# printing to a networked HP LaserJet 4100

## rutulian

I have been trying to set up network printing using CUPS and foomatic. I have created a queue with the HP-LaserJet_4100-PostScript ppd from linuxprinting.org and with the Postscript driver. I am talking to the printer directly through socket://ip:9100. When I print a test page from the CUPS web interface, I have no problems. But when I try to print a document (either a file with lpr -P queue file.ps or from an application like OpenOffice) I can't seem to get anywhere. The jobs looks like it is going through CUPS ok, the data light on the printer blinks, the message on the panel lcd says "Document Done", but there is no output. Any ideas?

Here is my CUPS error_log file for the test page and a file. The first worked fine and the second gave no output. I have tried switching to the generic LaserJet ppd included with CUPS, but that doesn't change anything, so I don't think I am having driver issues.

test page error_log output:

```
D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = ''

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] print_job: requesting-user-name = ''

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] Adding default job-sheets values "none,none"...

I [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] Job 28 queued on 'ChemLab' by ''.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] Job 28 hold_until = 0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob(28, 0x8090a90)

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob() id = 28, file = 0/1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] job-sheets=none,none

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] banner_page = 0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: argv = "ChemLab","28","","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00028-001"

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: envp = "PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin","SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1","USER=root","CHARSET=iso-8859-1","LANG=en","","PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/ChemLab.ppd","CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups","RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m","TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp","CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript","DEVICE_URI=smb://hoeflerb:eS7uHZb@class_lab_print/clab","PRINTER=ChemLab","CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups","CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts","","",""

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: statusfds = 15, 16

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 17, -1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[0] = 18, 19

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xb3c98d20, 0xb3c981d0, 17, 19, 16)

I [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 23470) for job 28.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 17, 20

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xb3c98d20, 0xb3c981d0, 18, 20, 16)

I [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 15467) for job 28.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb"

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[0] = -1, 18

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/smb", 0xb3c98d20, 0xb3c981d0, 17, 18, 16)

I [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/smb (PID 26321) for job 28.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 8 status_code=0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] CloseClient() 8

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] ReadClient() 11 GET /images/navbar.gif HTTP/1.1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] SendError() 11 code=304

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%Pages: 1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset testprint/1.0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Helvetica Helvetica-Bold Times-Roman

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%Creator: Michael Sweet, Easy Software Products

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%CreationDate: May 11, 1999

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%Title: Test Page

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%EndComments

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%BeginResource procset testprint 1.1 0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%EndResource

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%EndProlog

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] LANG = "en"

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] are supported and installed on your system.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:46 -0700] [Job 28] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.30 $ running...

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Parsing PPD file ...

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option ColorSpace

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option PageSize

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option PageRegion

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option ImageableArea

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option PaperDimension

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option InputSlot

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option Manualfeed

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option Duplex

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option Resolution

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option FastRes

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option Economode

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option Copies

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option REt

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option HPLJDensity

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option MemBoost

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option PreFilter

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Added option Font

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Parameter Summary

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] -----------------

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Spooler: cups

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Printer: ChemLab

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/ChemLab.ppd

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Printer model: HP LaserJet 4100, Foomatic + Postscript (recommended)

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Job title: Test Page

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] File(s) to be printed:

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] <STDIN>

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] ================================================

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] File: <STDIN>

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] ================================================

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Reading PostScript input ...

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] -----------

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%EndProlog

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] -----------

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *HPLJDensity 3

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: HPLJDensity=3 --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: HPLJDensity=3

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: HPLJDensity=3 --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *REt Medium

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Medium

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Standard

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Economode=Standard --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Standard

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Economode=Standard --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *FastRes Off

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: FastRes=Off --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: FastRes=Off

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: FastRes=Off --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PreFilter No

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: PreFilter=No --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PreFilter=No

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: PreFilter=No --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MemBoost Auto

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: MemBoost=Auto --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MemBoost=Auto

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: MemBoost=Auto --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution default

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Resolution=default --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=default

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Resolution=default --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex Notcapable

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Duplex=Notcapable --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=Notcapable

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Option: Duplex=Notcapable --> Setting option

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found: %%EndSetup

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] -----------

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] New page:  1 1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] No page header or page header not DSC-conforming

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 0 %%EOF

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Saw EOF!

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Stopping search for page header options

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Found:

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] pageHeight sub         % Move down...

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Starting renderer

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] renderer PID pid4=7870

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] renderer command: level=0; echo -en "%!\n%% %%\n<</ManualFeed false>>setpagedevice\n"; if (( $level > 0 )); then if (( $level < 99 )); then level=" -dLanguageLevel=$level"; else level=""; fi; gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pswrite$level -sOutputFile=- -; else cat; fi

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] JCL: %-12345X@PJL

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] @PJL SET BITSPERPIXEL=1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] @PJL SET RET=MEDIUM

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] @PJL SET DENSITY=3

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] @PJL SET PS:MBT=AUTO

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] <job data>

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] %-12345X@PJL RESET

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Flushing FIFO.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Closing renderer

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] KID3 exited with status 0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] KID4 exited with status 0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Renderer exit stat: 0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] KID4 finished

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] KID3 finished

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Renderer process finished

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] 

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] [Job 28] Closing foomatic-rip.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] UpdateJob: job 28, file 0 is complete.

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] CancelJob: id = 28

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] StopJob: id = 28, force = 0

D [13/May/2003:23:19:47 -0700] StopJob: printer state is 3
```

file error_log output:

```
D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] print_job: request file type is application/postscript.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'chris'

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'chris'

I [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] Job 36 queued on 'ChemLab' by 'chris'.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] Job 36 hold_until = 0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob(36, 0x808f0f0)

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob() id = 36, file = 0/1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] job-sheets=none,none

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] banner_page = 0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: argv = "ChemLab","36","chris","experimental.ps","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00036-001"

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: envp = "PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin","SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1","USER=root","CHARSET=iso-8859-1","LANG=en","","PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/ChemLab.ppd","CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups","RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m","TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp","CONTENT_TYPE=application/postscript","DEVICE_URI=socket://134.10.13.57:9100","PRINTER=ChemLab","CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups","CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts","","",""

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: statusfds = 18, 19

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 21, -1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops"

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[0] = 22, 23

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops", 0xb9123250, 0xb9122700, 21, 23, 19)

I [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/pstops (PID 7750) for job 36.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip"

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[1] = 21, 24

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip", 0xb9123250, 0xb9122700, 22, 24, 19)

I [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] Started filter /usr/lib/cups/filter/foomatic-rip (PID 27423) for job 36.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib/cups/backend/socket"

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] StartJob: filterfds[0] = -1, 22

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] start_process("/usr/lib/cups/backend/socket", 0xb9123250, 0xb9122700, 21, 22, 19)

I [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] Started backend /usr/lib/cups/backend/socket (PID 32505) for job 36.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] ProcessIPPRequest: 10 status_code=0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] LANGUAGE = (unset),

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] LC_ALL = (unset),

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] LANG = "en"

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] are supported and installed on your system.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] CloseClient() 10

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Page = 612x792; 0,0 to 612,792

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Creator: OpenOffice.org 1.0.1 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%For: chris

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%CreationDate: Tue May 13 18:25:37 2003

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Title: experimental.sxw

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%LanguageLevel: 3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%DocumentData: Clean7Bit

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Pages: (atend)

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageOrder: Ascend

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndComments

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndProlog

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Page: 0 0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Page: 0 0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageBoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginFeature: *PageSize A4

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndFeature

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 1200x1200dpi

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=1200x1200dpi

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndFeature

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndFeature

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageTrailer

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] foomatic-rip version $Revision: 3.30 $ running...

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Parsing PPD file ...

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option ColorSpace

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option PageSize

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option PageRegion

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option ImageableArea

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option PaperDimension

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option InputSlot

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option Manualfeed

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option Duplex

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option Resolution

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option FastRes

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option Economode

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option Copies

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option REt

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option HPLJDensity

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option MemBoost

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option PreFilter

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Added option Font

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Parameter Summary

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Spooler: cups

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Printer: ChemLab

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/ChemLab.ppd

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Printer model: HP LaserJet 4100, Foomatic + Postscript (recommended)

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Job title: experimental.ps

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] File(s) to be printed:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] <STDIN>

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] ================================================

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] File: <STDIN>

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] ================================================

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Reading PostScript input ...

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageBoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageTrailer

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Page: 2 2

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageBoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] --> This document is DSC-conforming!

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginProlog

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndProlog

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Inserting PostScript code for CUPS' page accounting

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *HPLJDensity 3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: HPLJDensity=3 --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: HPLJDensity=3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: HPLJDensity=3 --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *REt Medium

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: REt=Medium

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: REt=Medium --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Economode Standard

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Economode=Standard --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Economode=Standard

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Economode=Standard --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *FastRes Off

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: FastRes=Off --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: FastRes=Off

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: FastRes=Off --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Copies 1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Copies=1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Copies=1 --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageRegion Letter

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: PageRegion=Letter --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PreFilter No

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: PreFilter=No --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: PreFilter=No

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: PreFilter=No --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *MemBoost Auto

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: MemBoost=Auto --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: MemBoost=Auto

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: MemBoost=Auto --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 1200x1200dpi

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Resolution=1200x1200dpi --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=1200x1200dpi

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Resolution=1200x1200dpi --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Duplex Notcapable

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Duplex=Notcapable --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Duplex=Notcapable

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Duplex=Notcapable --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] New page:  1 1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *PageSize A4

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: PageSize=A4 --> Option will be set by PostScript interpreter

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *Resolution 1200x1200dpi

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Resolution=1200x1200dpi --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: Resolution=1200x1200dpi

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: Resolution=1200x1200dpi --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginFeature: *InputSlot Default

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %% FoomaticRIPOptionSetting: InputSlot=Default

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Option: InputSlot=Default --> Setting option

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] End of page header

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] %%Page: 2 2

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Starting renderer

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] renderer PID pid4=20106

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] renderer command: level=0; echo -en "%!\n%% %%\n<</HWResolution[1200 1200]>>setpagedevice\n<</ManualFeed false>>setpagedevice\n"; if (( $level > 0 )); then if (( $level < 99 )); then level=" -dLanguageLevel=$level"; else level=""; fi; gs -q -dPARANOIDSAFER -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pswrite$level -sOutputFile=- -; else cat; fi

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] JCL: %-12345X@PJL

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] @PJL SET MANUALFEED=OFF

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] @PJL SET BITSPERPIXEL=1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] @PJL SET ECONOMODE=OFF

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] @PJL SET COPIES=1

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] @PJL SET RET=MEDIUM

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] @PJL SET DENSITY=3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] @PJL SET PS:MBT=AUTO

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] <job data>

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] %-12345X@PJL RESET

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] New page:  2 2

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] %%Page: 2 2

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] End of page header

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] New page found but previous not printed, print it now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] %%Page: 3 3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] New page:  3 3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Inserting option code into "PageSetup" section.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] %%Page: 3 3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] --> Output goes to the FIFO buffer now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] End of page header

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageTrailer

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%Page: 3 3

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] pw = 612.0, pl = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageLeft = 0.0, PageRight = 612.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageTop = 792.0, PageBottom = 0.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%PageBoundingBox: 0 0 595 842

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 0 %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Stopping search for page header options

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] Found:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 7819 7442 moveto

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:13 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:17 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:17 -0700] [Job 36] -----------

<snip>two more pages </snip>

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%BeginPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Found: %%EndPageSetup

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] End of page header

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Saw EOF!

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Stopping search for page header options

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Found:

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] show

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] --> Output goes directly to the renderer now.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Flushing FIFO.

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:20 -0700] [Job 36] Closing renderer

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] tail process done writing data to STDOUT

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] KID4 finished

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] KID3 exited with status 0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] KID4 exited with status 0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] Renderer exit stat: 0

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] KID3 finished

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] Renderer process finished

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] 

D [14/May/2003:00:17:21 -0700] [Job 36] Closing foomatic-rip.
```

----------

## rutulian

Update:

This appears to be an OpenOffice postscript problem. If I open the file in gv and save it again the problem goes away. I can also print documents saved to postscript by the GIMP just fine.

----------

## Kabuto

I haven't seen this, but OpenOffice defaults to A4 paper and I always have to change it to US letter in printer admin.  But it usually just complains on the display and you can force it to print.

----------

## rutulian

Yeah, I was having that problem too. I finally figured out you have to manually set it to US letter in the page setup because it ignores the printer driver setting.

I'm not a postscript expert, but I saw some bug reports on the OpenOffice site, so this might already be fixed in 1.0.3. Ghostscript works for now, though.

----------

